

Hello. i need to find a learning program i found on hackernews - shabib

Hey guys i need to find a learning program i forgot to bookmark here on hackernews. It's called ankira something or anchira. It's a small program that let's you learn by giving you a small task to do, on your particular subject, thank you very much for your time
======
inetsee
Anki is the one you are probably thinking about. There are others that do the
same kinds of things. These include Mnemosyne ("<http://www.mnemosyne-
proj.org/>), and SuperMemo ("<http://www.supermemo.com/>).

For a longer list and an explanation of the science behind the software, go to
Wikipedia and search for "spaced repetition".

------
bockris
Anki? <http://ankisrs.net/>

~~~
shabib
thank you so much, it was driving me crazy. Have a really nice day:)

